# laser for usp 45?



## 396chevy (Jan 21, 2007)

hello i have been looking for a laser for my usp 45 i was just wondering what are my options? any expirence or opinions? also does anyone have any expirence with jarvis custom barrels? im looking for a ported barrel or a comp, like the quick comp for the 9 and 40 hk made for a short time. thanks


----------

